# Light in the darkness



## R1ck

Hello,

I have tried the online translators, and even though it is a simple phrase I don't quite trust that the results I am getting are grammatically correct.

Could any of you help me translate "Light in the darkness" or "A light in the darkness" into Latin please ?

Many thanks in advanced.

rick


----------



## CryTogether

Hello

Light = lux, lucis
darkness = tenebra,ae

To me it could be translated as Lux in tenebrae


----------



## Kevin Beach

If it refers to a light shining out of the darkness, it could be "Lux ex tenebris".


----------



## R1ck

Thank you very much Kevin & CryTogether


----------



## wandle

R1ck said:


> "Light in the darkness"


A few points, if I may._ Lux_ in contrast with _tenebrae_ normally means 'daylight'. For 'a light', _lumen_ is better. Also, _in tenebrae _is not correct: it needs to be_ in tenebris_ (ablative). Another option: _inter tenebras _(amid the darkness).


----------



## Glenfarclas

R1ck said:


> Could any of you help me translate "Light in the darkness" or "A light in the darkness" into Latin please ?



Esta es una frase que viene de la Biblia, del prólogo del Evangelio de Juan (1:5):

Et *lux in tenebris* lucet et tenebrae eam non conprehenderunt. (Vulgata)

*La luz en las tinieblas* resplandece, y las tinieblas no prevalecieron contra ella. (Reina-Valera)

And *the light shineth in darkness*; and the darkness comprehended it not. (KJV)​


----------

